# Closed reduction of fracture



## amartinez1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Can the cpt for closed reduction of metacarpal be coded along with cpt for percutaneous pinning? 26605,26608
Or would you code a cpt code from the 20650-20692 sets

Patient was taken to operating room and closed reduction was performed and percutaneous pinning using four k-wires. Fracture was held in place and reduced using four k-wires.


----------



## maryanneheath (Nov 18, 2010)

In our clinic we would just use CPT 26608, percutaneous skeletal fixation of metacarpal fracture.


----------



## amartinez1 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Metacarpal fracture*



maryannelaroque said:


> In our clinic we would just use CPT 26608, percutaneous skeletal fixation of metacarpal fracture.



So then the pinning is the percutaneous fixation?


----------



## maryanneheath (Nov 18, 2010)

amartinez1 said:


> So then the pinning is the percutaneous fixation?



Yes, percutaneous skeletal fixation would be the pinning with the K-wires.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Dec 29, 2015)

Does anyone use the F1-FA modifiers on 26608?  I understand a metacarpal isn't technically a digit, per say, but the code specifies each bone.  And wouldn't it make more sense to specify which bones involved with the F modifiers then to use -59 on each bone involved in the fixation?


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 29, 2015)

Kelly_Mayumi said:


> Does anyone use the F1-FA modifiers on 26608?  I understand a metacarpal isn't technically a digit, per say, but the code specifies each bone.  And wouldn't it make more sense to specify which bones involved with the F modifiers then to use -59 on each bone involved in the fixation?



I don't think the modifiers are necessary. 5 metacarpals are in a hand, 26608 has MUE of 5 units. If 3 of the 5 metacarpals are broken I believe you bill 26608 x3 on one line and not a separate line for each metacarpal with a fracture?


----------

